# Can a join up be done on a lunge line??



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

If so, I can't seem to find any videos on the subject.
I could have swore there was one in this section somewhere. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NevadaSilk (Mar 10, 2011)

IMO, I don't think so. With that line you have a constant pull on the horses head. Without a line, the horse has to make the decision to turn to you not turn because he feels the pull of the line.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you. 
I guess I an give it a shot in the pasture...or keep searching for a round pen.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with Nevada. It should be the horses decision to want to join up. I will try and think of another way of join up. But yeah, without a small area to work with its nearly impossible for join up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Meh, our pasture is huge. I guess I will just have to be patient for a round pen to come my way. I am so frustrated with our lack of area to work, I have been lunging in the back yard! Hehe.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Gotta do what you can with what you have. I know how that feels. Have you done any Natural Horsemanship?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am learning some as I go.
I follow a lot of Chris Irwin's stuff, I like how he uses his core to move the horse, etc. I have had stellar luck with it lunging so far.
I'm still on the hunt for a saddle to fit my big monster arab.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I lunge Dancer with a rope halter and lead line combo. When he's trotting and I ask for a whoa he will stop and decide to come to me. I never pull or tug to make him come to me.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think you could, just because they are on the line doesnt mean you have to pull on it to get them to you. i dont really see why not ? i havent studied join up a lot, but ive done it a few times with my horses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Puddintat said:


> I lunge Dancer with a rope halter and lead line combo. When he's trotting and I ask for a whoa he will stop and decide to come to me. I never pull or tug to make him come to me.


 
_You might want to look at that. I dont want a horse to come to me automatically. Only if I invited him to. I might want to stop the horse on the lunge and that's it; STOP. If he comes in to you, he is making a decision outside of you. That makes me wonder how much of the lunging is him doing what you want and how much is just automatic._

_you might start asking him to stop, and stay stopped. Teaching your horse to stop, some distance from you and be comfortable just standing some distance form you, YET still keeping an eye on you for the next direction from you, is a good excersize. _


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

it can be done. but the point of join up is to create a hypothetical 'lunge line' based on a mental connection.

so if you need to do it on a lunge line either your horse really hates you or more likely you need to work on technique and timing


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

christopher said:


> it can be done. but the point of join up is to create a hypothetical 'lunge line' based on a mental connection.
> 
> so if you need to do it on a lunge line either your horse really hates you or more likely you need to work on technique and timing



 Like I said, I don't have a round pen or arena, only a very large pasture to work in, and I wasn't sure if that would work since the other horses are going to be turned out there.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

join up doesnt really need a round pen. it can be done with wild horses in wilderness, it just takes longer and is less imposing on the horse.

http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/helpp-me-join-up-please-76573/


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Honestly, if you use a VERY long line and leave it as loose as possible and the horse still comes up to you, that's a join up. It's the WANT to follow you. I have one now that I am training to do the opposite. He wants to join up INSTANTLY so now I have to train him that he can't just walk up on me. However, I have another horse that does both. My command when I stop her motion and don't want her to join up is simply "stand" and she STOPS. So it's "Woah...Stand" and she does, if it's just "woah" she walks up. I did this on a lead line for a few months, and it stuck with her. I now have a round pen and she still does it, regardless of how big it is! 

The main thing is, is to keep the rope loose. Don't jiggle it or tug it or any of that unless it's a correction while lunging. But once they stop, just leave it loose. 
^_^

Not everyone has round pends after all!

Good luck!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

No. Not a true join up. You can longe bit it won't be a real "join up". Longeing for respect is what you want.

You can't join up on a line because the at liberty presents the horse with a choice. Deny me as leader and be in discomfort or accept me and sytand quietly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Posting from phone excuse me.
The idea of a join up is that your horse gets a choice. Not so on a line. But you can still do respect exercises. The difference is in what result you're expecting. What are you trying to accomplish with the horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SB160 (Apr 6, 2011)

I watched a Chris Cox show last night on how to catch a hard to catch horse. I really enjoyed the show and if you get a chance to see it, it is a must. 

I decided to try it on my young horse in training and it WORKS!! Now my horse isn't hard to catch but sometimes will run a little before he gives in, but the idea was the joining up in a pasture that I was trying to achieve. I have a rather large pasture and I have a mare in there too.

What i did was got about 20 ft from him, crouched down a little, stared at his hind quarter and slowly circled him until he yeilded his hind quarter. Once he yeilded, I circled to the other side crouching and repeated the same process. As soon as he stepped towards me I stood up and allowed him to approach. When he got to me, I turned my back to him and walked toward the gate on the other side of the field. The first time he took advantage and headed toward the mare. SO.......I got to him and repeated the process all over again. This time when I turned my back to him and walked to the gate, he followed me every step of the way. We were joined up.
What I am saying is you don't need a lunge line or round pen. A large pasture will work just fine if you don't mind the walking.

Give it a try and let us know if it works for you.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> _You might want to look at that. I dont want a horse to come to me automatically. Only if I invited him to. I might want to stop the horse on the lunge and that's it; STOP. If he comes in to you, he is making a decision outside of you. That makes me wonder how much of the lunging is him doing what you want and how much is just automatic._
> 
> _you might start asking him to stop, and stay stopped. Teaching your horse to stop, some distance from you and be comfortable just standing some distance form you, YET still keeping an eye on you for the next direction from you, is a good excersize. _


I was going to say this very thing!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Clair said:


> Posting from phone excuse me.
> The idea of a join up is that your horse gets a choice. Not so on a line. But you can still do respect exercises. The difference is in what result you're expecting. What are you trying to accomplish with the horse?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are fairly new to each other and I wanted him to relax a bit and trust me. 

I am getting a round pen this weekend.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

SB160 said:


> I watched a Chris Cox show last night on how to catch a hard to catch horse. I really enjoyed the show and if you get a chance to see it, it is a must.
> 
> I decided to try it on my young horse in training and it WORKS!! Now my horse isn't hard to catch but sometimes will run a little before he gives in, but the idea was the joining up in a pasture that I was trying to achieve. I have a rather large pasture and I have a mare in there too.
> 
> ...


This is awesome!!! I would have loved to have seen the show, but SO glad you explained. I do not have any hard to catch guys right now, but have before and its dawgone frustrating!!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

It does sound really neat. I don't have any hard to catch guys either, but it's still sounds like something that would be fun to do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SB160 (Apr 6, 2011)

spookychick13 said:


> It does sound really neat. I don't have any hard to catch guys either, but it's still sounds like something that would be fun to do. Thanks for sharing!


Give it a try! 

I should have mentioned because this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!! *Don't look back at the horse once he starts to follow you!!!* The horse will see this as a lack of confidence on your part and will decide not to follow. Just keep your eyes on the place you plan to go head up like you have a plan. You will know if he stops or walks away from you. You can hear him and see him out of the corner of your eye. Even if he lags back a little as long as you year them feet moving with you, keep moving forward. If he stops, just swing out and stare at that hind quarter again....he will be like uh oh! and come on. If he bolts, just go to him and do it again. Took me under 5 min with the colt. Took about 15 min or so with my mare before she got the idea.


----------



## ThePoniesForever (Apr 10, 2011)

What I do is turn Stuart loose in the arena, and let him run! Of course, when no one is in the arena.


----------



## horsesexposed (Apr 9, 2011)

No. Look it up on Youtube. there's a TON! of videos there.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most definitely. After two years my horse joined up and we were working in a field. This website will give you wonderful insight in how the horse's mind works but in terms a novice can understand. erin'scarolynresnicknotes There is a menue on the left side that will take you step by step in gaining your horse's trust. You will literally pull up a chair and enjoy the journey. When my horse decided to join up his body changed and his eyes brightened. When he first came all I saw was the whites of his eye and he'd freeze at the touch. He was polite but never relaxed. Last night was a first.


----------



## roxxy (May 4, 2011)

I wouldnt personally do it on a lunge.. its best in a round pen with the horse loose... 
The horse might not assosiate it as "join-up" if you use a lunge line.. and if you go to work your horse and you decide want to lunge him.. he will remember that time and just remember being chased and he will just run and run as he will thinks that what he's supposed to do, and might be confused. i hope that makes sense.. x


----------

